# Naughty memories that make you laugh (now)



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

Do you have special memories of your dog(s) having to do with something naughty they did -- that in hindsight is funny? I was laughing with a friend about naughtiness of my dogs that have passed on. All my memories have to do with my dogs being off leash in public places (sigh) & having close calls:

Maddy (Golden Retriever): During a leash-free walk in a huge park, I lost track of Maddy for a few moments, and she seized the opportunity and ambled up to a toddler in a stroller -- holding either a cookie or ice cream -- and happily took it from the child. Thank God the parents didn't scream at me (I would have). I was mortified.

Jasmine: I was doing some leash-free training with her in the same park when she was about 5-6 months old. A little girl around 4 came into sight with her mom. Well, soon enough I had a GSD pup on my hands who had the 4-year-old girl in sight and decided, "YIPPPEEEE." Jasmine starts running to the girl, I am screaming for Jasmine, the little girl is screaming and running to her mother. I am then yelling at the mother, "She's a PUPPY! Just yell at her! Step forward and yell at her!" Once again, whew!, an extremely understanding mom. 

Morgan: I had Jasmine on a leash, but rarely walked Morgan on one since Morgan was so well-behaved (chuckle). I don't know WHY a bicyclist chose to ride by us at a high rate of speed just perhaps a foot away. Jasmine didn't like bicycles at the time and reacted, but she was on leash, so there was no problem. To my surprise, though, Morgan fed off of Jasmine's upset and decided it was her duty to make sure that the bicyclist got out of town. In slow motion (to me) there went my 100-lb Morgan chasing the guy. I expected to see his bike go down at any moment (luckily, it didn't). 

Tyler: That dog never did anything bad after she exited her god-awful puppyhood.


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

Lets see I had an OES that used to run off every chance she got and would put her big fuzzy head down and her butt up and then sprong off when we got within a foot of her, My schnauzer loved to roll in dead things Once durning a deep snow he always came in stinky We could not figure it out. He was so light he walked on top of the snow and jumped in the compost bin!! Heaven for the little guy. My Lab Savannah used pull hair scrunchies everso gently out of the girls that visited hair and run like a bat in daylight. My Bailey Well as a younger dog she ate the center cushion out of my new sofa. And ahe loved to ride in the car, in a cart anything We took her to a horse show and they had a hay wagon. She saw it coming and started her sheppy screaming







People were grabbing their kids!!! When we got on a little girl around three (mom was not paying attention) wrapped her little arms around Bailey's neck. Bailey was smoozing her The mom turned around and almost fainted!! I said she just gets excited when she thinks she can take a ride!! At the same show when we were leaving (hugh crowd) we somehow forgot and here comes the hay wagon Bailey started her wooing. One lady said Oh girlie my shepherds sing too!! The good memories are what keeps up going .My vet always said Bailey sang a sheppy song I miss them all so.


----------



## wolfish_one (Dec 12, 2008)

Scarlett (in her heathen oops I mean teething stage lol) would torment the snot out of Jasmine. Well one day I heard Scarlett whimpering and there was Jasmine, sitting on Scarlett with this look of pure happiness in her eyes. 

Scarlett was chewing on my fingers, I told her no bite and gave her a sheep toy, but she kept it up only really soft. I said no bite again and she started licking my hand for all she was worth like she was trying to erase the little red marks on my fingers.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Our JRT when we were younger jumped the fence and landed in a container of oil, my dad had just changed the oil in his truck and was getting ready to dump it. 
My sister threw the greatest kick-arse party (I had moved out by that time) when my parents went away. My parents would have never found out if our basgle (bassett x beagle) hadn't been in a mood and humped one of the guys. He had a big mouth and told everyone how Sammy had raped him at the party.

Sandi isn't gone, but she embarassed dh once when they were crossing the main street in a town we lived in and decided to crap right in the middle of the street ROFL. She often embarasses us where she poops. She likes an audience.


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

GREAT thread idea!

Eich was MY dog. He obeyed every command and would stay by my side off-lead. People were amazed at how well behaved he was. With me, that is.

He never quite accepted Rhonda as his leader. She was his equal at best. He would often run off on her, ignore her, and flat out disrespect her if I wasn't around. It frustrated the **** out of her, and got me upset since she was reluctant to work with him or take him somewhere alone.

I am wearing a devious little grin as I write this.


----------



## PipiK (May 25, 2009)

When Samantha was young, we had two mini schnauzers...Maggie, and her son Jiggs. One day Mr Pip has Jiggsy in the bathroom bathing and trimming him. Poor Jiggsy wasn't the most intelligent dog in the world, having suffered a pretty serious brain injury at birth. So anyway, there's Jiggsy howling up a storm in the bathroom like he's being murdered.

Samantha is in the kitchen where we have a wooden gate separating it from the living room area. I'm in the bathroom trying to help with Jiggs, and when I come out I notice that there are a few things disturbed on the countertop. I go over to the window and there's Samantha in the doggy yard (through the doggy door) ferociously ripping apart a bunch of bananas she had stolen from the countertop. She didn't eat a bite of any of them...just ripped them to pieces and left the peelings and everything in the yard. She had always shown a bit of distress at Jiggsy's carryings-on, but this time it was too much for her, apparently.... 

I laugh now, but it was even pretty funny back then










Sarge...our rescue dog we got when she was almost 5...she decided on her own that her "job" would be to keep an eye on Amy, the Black Lab. Poor Amy couldn't move a muscle without Sarge running over to see what she was up to....and when Amy got up to go outside, Sarge would run over and do this chicken-peck thing on her neck with her nose. Sarge would literally jump up and down on her front legs and peck Amy on the neck....not painfully, just enough so Amy knew she was doing it.


Amy...I wrote about this in another thread...she was a huntress and she loved stalking small animals (chipmunks, squirrels) that teased her from the other side of the fence. One day a gray squirrel got too close...or ran through the yard without knowing she lay in wait...she caught the squirrel and ate it all except the tail, which she brought into the house and laid at the feet of my elderly mother-in-law, who lived with us at the time.


So many good memories... I miss my girls so much even though I have new ones to love.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

So, I am driving home in mid winter 2001 with 1 1/2 year old wild child, Maxie Lee. She is in the back of the Festiva chewing on what I thought was a leather bone I had just bought her. About halfway home, I find out it was not the bone, as I see a tremendous flash of light from the back of the car, a yelp, and then and then a electrical fire, as the chewed wires in the hatchback contacted the frame. Followed by a sudden deceleration as all the circuit breakers and fuses tripped killing the fuel pump. As we scramble out of the car into the -10 F weather, a State trooper comes by and stops. He starts to laugh when I tell him what happened, and gives us a ride home, as I sat with Maxies shnozz clamped firmly in my hand. After a tow truck brought the Festiva home, I bandaged the wires back together, and we were back on the road. Maxie had a very healthy respect for car wiring after that.


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: flyinghayden She is in the back of the Festiva chewing on what I thought was a leather bone I had just bought her.


Are you sure it was the dog's fault? Those Fords were known for spontaneous combustion!









This reminded me of another Eich-cident. I was in Home Depot and found a really nice chamois in the car care section. Unlike most, it was a very generous cut, very soft, and the price was right. I grabbed it along with a few other things and headed home.

A day or two later I am in the yard with Eich. He assumes the position and is obviously straining. To my horror, out pops what looks like some loose-skinned alien being! I wasn't even aware that he had eaten it, but to this day the partially-digested chamois remains one of the most hideous things I've ever seen!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: rockheadA day or two later I am in the yard with Eich. He assumes the position and is obviously straining. To my horror, out pops what looks like some loose-skinned alien being! I wasn't even aware that he had eaten it, but to this day the partially-digested chamois remains one of the most hideous things I've ever seen!


This made me LOL! (although it must have been scary and gross at the time!)


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

Ugh, yea, I remember being on the phone with the vet, in horror, as I removed a wash cloth from Jasmine's heiney.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

My beloved Katja(first shep) had intersusseption as a pup. Her intestines would telescope on top of each other.
The first sign of trouble was the day my husband and I bought our first brand new car. (A little green Ford Escort, but by god, It was new!) We brought her with us to pick the car up.
On the way home she suddenly had blow out diarrhea. Everywhere, and without warning. Ceiling, floor, us, front windshield; you get the picture.
We had it professionally cleaned.
The day she came home from surgery(lost a full 6 inches of intestine,) she bolted through the front door, snagged 2 lbs of stew meat off the kitchen table, tore upstairs, and devoured it, wrapping and all before I could regain my senses and realize that my hand was bleeding from the leash burn.
So much for the leash walks only, no stair climbing, and bland diet for a month.
I called my vet in tears, They laughed hystarically.
Katja was fine. The car never smelled right again.


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

Years ago, we had a wonderful Vizsla, Samantha. Sam was about three when a friend's mini-schnauzer had pups and we took a little male, Spike. Spike seemed impossibly small next to Sam and he thought she was the best thing ever. (Sam, not so much) One evening, little Spike was nestled with Sammie in the living room and both were asleep. DH and I took the opportunity to sneak off into the kitchen to tidy up a bit. On hearing a little whimper a few minutes later, I turned around from the sink to see Sam standing there with an exasperated look on her face as if to plead, "Get it off me!!". Little Spike had latched on to her loose throat skin and was hanging there limply - just hitchin' a ride! Good girl that she was, Sammie waited patiently for us to stop laughing and remove her new parasite. 

Spike thought this was a great way to get around and we had a bit of work to do to convince him otherwise. He was not being aggressive in any way and while I would bet it didn't feel good, Sammie sustained no visible injuries. We watched them carefully and sweet Sammie was ever patient through the training process, which was not helped by the laughter each incident brought.


----------

